# TTOC - the video



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys

Would you like your car to feature in the TTOC video? If so please email me your short video clips to [email protected] you have to be ok to have your number plate visible unless you take them off or your short clip doesn't include it.

I'm looking for inside car, outside car, engine bay, track days and RR days...... Please email them to me as soon as possible

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

slow start to this ladies and gents........

Ideally what I would like is the following:

Video shots:

Mk1 start up dash
Mk2 start up dash
Mk3 start up dash
Mk1 video from front to back (side on)
Mk2 video from front to back (side on)
Mk3 video from from to back (side on)
Mk1 launch control
Mk2 launch control
Mk3 launch control 
Mk1 track video 
Mk2 track video
Mk3 track video
Mk1 detailing 
Mk2 detailing
Mk3 detailing 
Mk1 other 
Mk2 other 
Mk3 other

I can chop and play around with the videos so any length is fine

Photo content

Mk1 all
Mk2 all
Mk3 all

GET SNAPPING AND FILMING PEOPLE!!!! lol

J
xx


----------

